# Sieve installieren und Spam in den Ordner "Spam" verschieben



## wasdim (10. Nov. 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum beim googel nach Verbesserung oder Optimierung ist mir das wie im Titel aufgefallen.
Macht das sinn?
Ich Verwende diese Konfiguration.
The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 14.04 (Apache2, PHP, MySQL, PureFTPD, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3)

Könnte ich das wie hier beschrieben machen? 

Zwei zusätzliche Pakete installieren:

apt-get install dovecot-sieve dovecot-managesieved
Folgendes Verzeichnis anlegen:

mkdir /var/lib/dovecot/sieve/
Nun hier die Datei "default.sieve" erstellen und die Regel zum Verschieben von Spam in den jeweiligen Ordner eintragen:

/var/lib/dovecot/sieve/default.sieve

require "fileinto";
if header :contains "X-Spam-Flag" "YES" {
  fileinto "Spam";
}
Das eben erstellte Script muss durch sievec noch kompiliert werden:

sievec /var/lib/dovecot/sieve/default.sieve

Die Rechte rekursiv an "vmail" vergeben:

chown -R vmail:vmail /var/lib/dovecot
Es folgen einige Änderungen der Datei "*/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf*":

Zwei Optionen steuern die automatische Erstellung- sowie das Abonnement (im Mail-Client) von Unterordnern. Danke Christian für den Hinweis in den Kommentaren!

lda_mailbox_autosubscribe = yes
lda_mailbox_autocreate = yes
"sieve" zu den Protokollen hinzufügen:

protocols = imap pop3 sieve
Das "homedir" der Benutzer definieren, * einfach unter "protocols" als eigene Zeile einfügen*:

mail_home = /var/vmail/%d/%n
Innerhalb des Protokolls "lda" die Zeile "mail_plugins = $mail_plugins sieve" einfügen, z.B.:

protocol lda {
  auth_socket_path = /var/run/dovecot/auth-master
  postmaster_address = postmaster@domain.tld
  mail_plugins = $mail_plugins sieve
}
An das Ende der Datei noch folgendes anfügen:

plugin {
   sieve_global_path = /var/lib/dovecot/sieve/default.sieve
   sieve_global_dir = /var/lib/dovecot/sieve/
}


----------



## Till (10. Nov. 2014)

Warum denn so aufwändig, das kann Dein Server doch schon alles. Alles was Du machen musst ist bei dem Postfach das die Funktion haben soll in ispconfig den Haken bei "Spam E-Mails in das Junk Verzeichnis verschieben" setzen (ist auf dem mail filter reiter des Postfachs).


----------



## wasdim (10. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Till danke für die rasche Antwort. Finde aber nicht diese Option


----------



## Till (10. Nov. 2014)

In ISPconfig: mail Modul, dort in die Liste der postfächer, dann ein beliebiges postfch öffnen, bei dem postfach auf den reiter email filter. Die gesuchte checkbox ist die erste auf der seite.


----------



## wasdim (10. Nov. 2014)

Danke Till war und bin BLIND


----------

